# Ride with Tyler on Sunday



## Chef Tony (Mar 2, 2004)

The Tyler Hamilton Foundation' s Pedal for Progress tour comes to Northern California this weekend:

Redal for Progress - California
The October 17 event will be preceded by an evening with Tyler Hamilton. Tyler will comment on compiled footage of his 2004 cycling season. The next morning, Tyler will join riders on a 75-mile ride from San Francisco through Northern California and back to San Francisco. This event will be held in collaboration with Clif Bar.


The Tyler Hamiton Foundation


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

Price is only $425 per rider (discounts for children).


----------

